# 18x8 wheel / tire fitment question



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

A little curious in terms of fitment for an 18x8 on the goat. Any experience with an 18x8 wheel and tire combo? I'm unsure if this will fit properly and I am looking to upgrade to beefier tires in the rear...Any help is appreciated.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

06black60 said:


> A little curious in terms of fitment for an 18x8 on the goat. Any experience with an 18x8 wheel and tire combo? I'm unsure if this will fit properly and I am looking to upgrade to beefier tires in the rear...Any help is appreciated.


It should work i have 18x8 metal fx rims on mine so ya should work


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah i know for sure it will fit, i use to have 19 x 8.5 and they fit with no problem.


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Thanks...*

Thanks guys but one more question...what about tire fitment? The stock wheels are ridin on *235*/40/18 tires and I was hoping that I might be able to slip on some *245*/40/18s...any thoughts?


----------



## shiftR (Jul 31, 2008)

I read somewhere on here that the 245s will fit all around. I would like to know if the Nitto NT555 255/35/18 will fit on the back without any mods. I read some tires have a wider section width, but that the 555s don't. Also, they are the only 255 that the specs say can be safely mounted on our stock 8" wheels. Does anyone have these 255s on the rear?


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

*Sweet*

Sweet man...I mean the wider the better in my mind but I am not too excited about the possibility of rolling my fenders...have no clue how and wouldn't know where to get some help...I'm close to pulling the trigger on some unique 18x8 but i'm just worried on getting the fitment right...I could just throw them on my 235/40/18 but i would MUCH rather have a 245 or 255 all around...


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

my 05 came with 245's so they should fit no problem. GM put 235's on the 06's due to strut rub issues but a proper alignment should take care of that. The offset is what you need to worry about. Very few rims fit our cars.

The stock offset is +48mm with the 8" wide rim. Going with a higher offset moves the wheel in and will pretty much guarantee strut rub while going lower will push your wheels out and somewhere around 40, you start to have to worry about rolling your fenders

Check out this site for ideas of what works RMGTO Image Gallery :: LS1GTO.com/RMGTO.com GTO Wheels Repository

your bolt pattern is 5x120 (metric) which is slightly off from other GM models that are 5x4.75 (or 5x120.65)

I have a (BMW) staggered set up with 245/40/18 in front on an 8.5" rim with +40 offset and 275/35/18 out back with my fenders rolled on a 9.5" rim and a +45 offset


----------



## 06black60 (Aug 18, 2008)

Alright, last post in this thread....Looking at 18" 5x120 +38 wheels...Fit/no fit??? I'm trying to buy them online but there is no way in hell I'm risking having to pay the shipping and restocking fee if they dont! Help a brother out...Thanks guys


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

The wheels will sit 10mm further out (almost half an inch) which should be fine for the front (and strut clearance) but real close in the rear and may depend on the tire BRAND since they are all slightly different.

with my set up, the fronts sit 14mm further out with no problems and the rear is 22mm further out (wider track). I have the rears rolled but if I have people in the back, it will still barely rub on hard bumps. I have toyo's which run slightly skinnier than other brands

I'd measure and take the chance if it looks good but don't be surprised if you have rubbing in the rear. keep in mind my opinion is based on my research and what others have posted and based on using 245's on 8" wheels, I am no expert by any means. 

also for reference and your own research... Wheel Offset Calculator


----------



## LS2Monaro (Mar 26, 2008)

I tried to put some 245 45 18's on the rear, (from a solstice) and it was a very snug fit, made very little contact with the fender lip when in a hard corner. ended up taking them off and putting 245 40 18's (w/stock rim) on there and it worked great, about an 1/8th of an inch or so of clearance from the fender lip.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

You can also put in 5/16 drag springs in the rear and have alot more tire size choices. I ended up going 275-35-18 with a 9 inch rim in back. No problems what so ever.


----------

